# wget - Downloadscript



## Sebigf (13. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe vor ein Downloadscript (FTP... siehe vorheriger Post von mir).
Nun möchte ich das auch mit "wget" umsetzen, sodass die Dateien auch so geladen werden können.

exec() bzw system() ist vorhanden....

- Wie mache ich das mit den Pfadangaben (Ziel)
- Muss ich zwischenspeichern ?

Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen ?

Danke


----------



## ripkens (15. August 2006)

```
$command="wget -O $TARGET -c -nc -nb $URL";
exec($command,$res);
```
In $res sthet das Ergebnis drin


Ich bevorzuge das ganze mit curl zu machen, ist um ein vielfaches schneller....
Marcus


----------

